# Let's hear your baby names!! :):)



## mummof1

Hubby and I are at a complete loss when it comes to naming this baby lol!!
We are hoping it will be easier once we know if it's a boy or a girl (we find out may 13th) but I would love to hear some baby names you ladies have picked or have on your lists :)


----------



## campn

Juliette Elise, but we had a boy name to, Oliver Jude. 

I have been thinking of names for a very long time though! Any thing on your list??


----------



## Buffyx

We are having a boy and naming him Archer.

We also had Leo, Theo & Jude on the list. DH liked Taj & Kye.

For girls we had Iris, Abigail, Willow, Fern, Wren & Quinn.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

We're having a boy and he will be either Arthur or Albie.
Others on my list were, Stanley, Seth, Jacob, Isaac and Noah.

For girls before we found out I had Paisley or Piper :)


----------



## MUMOF5

I think we are going with Joseph Arthur for a boy, with Maxwell and John as back up names. For girls we are likely going with 
Connie or Elsie. Other girls names I like are Ivy, Violet and Ella.


----------



## gingajewel

I had my little girl on Friday and we have called her Isla isabella &#128515; I also have another girl called Megan marie.


----------



## jessiebella86

We are team yellow.
If baby is a boy we think he will be called Henry. I also like Archie as a 2nd choice.
For girls we like poppy Charlotte or Isabelle lily xx


----------



## pippi_89

This one will be Eleanor Frances (Ella).

We also have Isabella Rose (Izzy), Amelia Lily (Mia), and Oliver Dafydd [Dav-ith] (Ollie).

Our lists were:

Alice (Ali)
Charlotte (Lottie)
Philipa (Pippa)
Elizabeth (Beth)

Ethan
Daniel (Danny)
Dominic (Nic)
Benjamin (Ben/Benji)
Jacob (Jake)


----------



## AngelofTroy

We are having a girl and she will be either: 

Juniper Rosemary Ann
or
Tabitha Rosemary Ann

Our boys names were: 

Asa David and Quinn Alexander


----------



## jessmke

I have an Isla Wren.

If we have another girl it will probably be either Nora Fern or Nora Jade. Boy picks are Archer, Asher, and Elliot.


----------



## babydust818

I think we're going with Asher Dylan


----------



## cvd16

I'm so excited because we finally finalized our baby names!! We don't know the gender yet but we picked a boy name and a girl name.

Ivan Nicholas and Emma Leigh.


----------



## Tryingagain3

I'm not pregnant yet but me and oh have decided on some names 
Harry or Henry 
Elsie or Holly 
X


----------



## Pixie19

This baby will either be Dylan Kyle or Summer Lily 

We have a son named Logan Harry (he would have been Keira Leigh if he was a girl) 
And a daughter named Poppy Leigh (she would have been Fynn Edward if she was a boy)


----------



## ClairAye

I love the names Alice and Emily.


----------



## mummof1

We found out we're having another boy!
So far the only boy name we like is Calvin , I'm not sure I'm 100% on it yet !
Still looking but not really finding any others !


----------



## LittleLala

Congrats on the boy :)

Calvin is nice :)

Some name suggestions that go with your other boys' names...
Jude 
Preston 
Archibald
Alexander
Theodore
Emmett
Grayson


----------



## MamaHix1409

We are batting around a few! Middle names are set though, both paternal grandparents so Lily Ann

Jasmine Lily Ann
Scarlett Lily Ann
Violet Lily Ann
And another one I've forgotten so we probably won't pick that one. Haha!


----------



## kksy9b

mummof1 said:


> We found out we're having another boy!
> So far the only boy name we like is Calvin , I'm not sure I'm 100% on it yet !
> Still looking but not really finding any others !

I love Calvin- that's our boys name too! (Calvin Nathaniel) I keep looking at lists of names but can't find any that I like better!

For a girl, we've chosen Claire Therese Lynn. 

Our DS is Charles Louis and it is pure coincidence they are all "C" names


----------



## Mama06

I currently have an Anthony Joseph and a Katherine Elizabeth

Our name list is 
BOYS - Gabriel Michael and Benjamin Daniel
GIRLS - Gianna Isabel and Emelia/Emilia Ruth (not 100% sure which spelling yet)


----------



## Dime Cuando

We have a Violeta....and in approx 8 weeks she'll be joined by Olivia Raine


----------



## mazndave

I have Seth Alexander, Elsie Rae and Edith Grace. If we ever had another I like Audrey or Martha, and Stanley or Arlo (Edith would've been Arlo if a boy, but it's getting a little too popular now. We picked it before The Good Dinosaur came out!)


----------



## jenmcn1

We just finalized our names! Finally, with 3 weeks before my csection.

For a boy: Jaxon Bennett
For a girl: Everly Grace

We will see what baby is, I already have 2 boys and 1 girl...


----------



## MUMOF5

Elsie Constance or Constance Iris (Connie) &#127872;
Joseph Arthur &#128153;


----------



## WaitinOnBabyG

Not a mommy yet but we have ideas on names! Let me know what you think! 

Girl: 
Emerson Grace (Emma)

Boy:
Easton 
Jackson (Jax)
Cayson or Kayson


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Elsie Constance or Constance Iris (Connie) &#127872;
> Joseph Arthur &#128153;

Well we've since found out we're team pink, and dh has now vetoed Elsie &#128544;, so our final two name choices are now Gracie or Constance (Connie), with middle name likely to be Iris or Eliza x


----------



## MUMOF5

WaitinOnBabyG said:


> Not a mommy yet but we have ideas on names! Let me know what you think!
> 
> Girl:
> Emerson Grace (Emma)
> 
> Boy:
> Easton
> Jackson (Jax)
> Cayson or Kayson

Love your girl name, and I also love Jackson from your boys list &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## wish4baby

We have finally decided 100% on a boys name! 
We are keeping it a secret from our family & friends, but I'm dying to tell someone :D
We call him "baby Leo" out loud (we had decided on the nickname Leo as soon as we knew we were expecting) so a few people have an idea of sorts - ugh, and tons of opinions, all negative of course. But we love it & it goes well with our older kiddos.

Antonio Leonidas


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

We have Nathaniel Owen Lee, Candice Elena/Raymond Bruce, Lana Raine, Wylder Linn. 

Next baby-
Boy: Elijah Lance
Girl: Isabella Grace


----------



## aidensxmomma

This baby is a boy and will be named Everett Michael. If he would have been a girl, his name would have been Amelia Iris-June.

My older kids are named:

Aiden Thomas
Madalynn Ann
Seraphina Nicole

wish4baby - I absolutely love your name choice. OH and I tossed around the idea of using Leonidas (We love the name Leo but it just doesn't sound right with his last name). I don't think I'm quite confident enough to use Leonidas, though.


----------



## indira

No baby yet, but my top choices are:

Josephine Matilda
Juliana Hope

Edmund Magnus
Ezra Jolyon


----------



## Amy1123

I have a Liam Jameson, if he was a girl his name would have been Rowan Jane.
I'm pregnant with a girl, she will be Fiona Holly...if she would have been a he, he would be Atlas Grey


----------



## MommaBear2

I have Carter Matthew & Beckham Nile.

Would love suggestions for baby #3. Boy & girl names


----------



## KittieB

We have a Jacob Wilfred :cloud9:

I'm not even pregnant haha but we decided on our names for baby no 2 a long time ago (we might change our minds though!)

Rupert James or Emmeline (Emmy) Rose

We also liked Arthur James and Annabel Rose


----------



## smooshbear

For a girl, we have picked out Sawyer Monroe. I gave him some ideas, and he put those two together. We both love it. As for a boy, he loves Foster Randolph and I do not. Whereas I would love to name him Gavin Michael after my bf. He hates it. He doesn't want a son named after him. So we are still going back and forth on boys, but the girl name is set.


----------



## LoveCakes

I think we have chosen Orlaith (pronounced Orla) for a girl and Oisin for a boy.

Though my toddler was Orlaith for most of the pregnancy then we changed our minds a few weeks before she was born


----------



## sopho

We have a daisy , Alfie and 7 week old reggie &#128525;


----------



## Fruitmash

DD is Alexiah, and I'm really hoping if I'm having another girl I can call her Hermione but DH hasn't decided yet lol. I have no idea if they're a boy as the only name I ever saw myself using was Harry, but it's not gonna happen


----------



## MUMOF5

I'm expecting a girl and her name will be either Constance (Connie) or Rosa &#128149;, waiting to meet her to see which suits her best x


----------



## broodymrs

We have a Dylan Jesse

For no 2 considering esme or poppy. No boys names yet...


----------



## LoraLoo

We already have

Caitlyn Leigh
Ollie Coel
Eve
Amy Eve
William Matthew
Alfie
Alice Victoria
Eden 

This one is looking likely to be May Elizabeth


----------



## salamander91

We have Flynn and Cora-Lily

This one will be Toby if its a boy. For a girl we're undecided but like Ailbhe, poppy, Quinn, Isla, Alice, Matilda and Ava


----------



## Sologirl

Wow, Elsie is really becoming more popular! My Elsie is 3.5 years old and I didn't know of any other elsie's when she was born! :)


----------



## LoraLoo

LoraLoo said:


> We already have
> 
> Caitlyn Leigh
> Ollie Coel
> Eve
> Amy Eve
> William Matthew
> Alfie
> Alice Victoria
> Eden
> 
> This one is looking likely to be May Elizabeth

We ended up with Ellen (Nellie) Elizabeth!


----------



## Tanikins

Oscar harry

Joseph oliver


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly Louise

James Alexander


----------



## Lucy3

Lachlan David
Annabel Sophia 
&#128153;&#128150;


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sologirl said:


> Wow, Elsie is really becoming more popular! My Elsie is 3.5 years old and I didn't know of any other elsie's when she was born! :)

My Nan is Elsie


----------



## MUMOF5

Elsie is in our new amended list too, along with Darcie and Lyla x


----------



## jessmke

MUMOF5 said:


> Elsie is in our new amended list too, along with Darcie and Lyla x

I love the name Lyla, but I can't use it because I already have an Isla.


----------



## RichieesMom

we chose Rayden Jade for our baby boy. due jan 28th!


----------



## Hope83

We have a Liam and an Anna and can't fully decide on this baby boys name....
He might either be a Luke or a Henry (or something else, who knows....)


----------



## LilRu

We couldn't settle on a name until he was born. And we picked 
Graysen Felix


----------



## Wish85

I'd love for OP to come back and update us on her 3rd boys name?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girls:
Emma Lynn Morgen*
Isabella (Belle or Bella) Autumn Marie**

Boys:
Alexander Jared Ewing***
Matthew Werner Hermann****

*Emma cuz I've always liked it and most baby name books say it's German for "universal". Morgen is the German word for "morning", so she'd be my "universal morning", but then I decided I liked the sound of 2 middle names so I added Lynn cuz that's my mom's middle name.

** I hate to admit I like the name Isabella Marie from Twilight. And I added Autumn cuz it's my favourite season.

*** Always liked the name Alexander, and it was my maternal grandpa's middle name. Jared Ewing was what my brother would've been named if my mom ever had a boy (which she didn't).

**** Just like the name Matthew and Werner Hermann was my late father's name.

Other names I like:

Girls: Zoey, Charlotte, Scarlett

Boys: Shawn, Nicholas, Zachary


----------



## Cariad_x

We already have an Oliver James (James after my dad) 

If this baby is a girl then we're pretty set on Sophie. Not 100% on the middle name. 

If baby is a boy then we're going between Alfie, Nathanial or Zachary. David as a middle name after OHs dad. I'm really undecided on a boy's name though!


----------



## xx Emily xx

We've got Harriet Eve (Hattie) 

Currently going through IVF for baby #2

We like:
Martha Rose / Florence Mae / Amelia Mae

James Parker / Leo James /


----------

